
Half the DNA on the NYC Subway Matches No Known Organism - tischler
https://gizmodo.com/half-the-dna-on-the-nyc-subway-matches-no-known-organis-1684045880
======
KhanMahGretsch
>The problem, though, is that our genetic libraries are still incomplete. For
example, if I don't know what the DNA sequences of a cockroach look like, how
can I know my DNA sequence belongs to a cockroach? That's how why half the DNA
found in the project matched no known organism.

This is the crux of the article, file under "click-bait".

------
OwlsParliament
Cowabunga?

